# Slight Engine Mods for Good HP



## 04BlueGTO6spd (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm Curious if anyone has any suggestions on some good bolt on parts that will give some good extra HP. I already have A new Cold Air Intake, SLP MAF Sensor, and a preditor programmer. I'm Looking at the FAST Intake Manifold, the FAST LSX Throttlebody, and perhaps a small shot of NOS maybe 50-75. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know, Thanks


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

Exhaust and dyno-tune are a must.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

The intake is a fine piec, but may be overkill for your application right now. However if you plan on a cam swap go for it now. It will definately be a benefit after the cam install. Headers may be an option to think about also. LT's are the only way to go, IMO. Sveral to choose from. I just installed a set of SLP LT's on a 05 Goat a few weeks ago. On a lift it wasn't that bad. I posted here in regard to that.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6180&highlight=headers


----------



## Ba Ba Black Goat (Feb 20, 2006)

Won’t a cam void the warranty? I realize this is an ambiguous question because is varies from dealer to dealer. Cold air intake is pretty simple so that probably would not be a problem but the Fast intake manifold might. 

I understand that if you use a Preditor Programmer you better put your original programming in before you take it to the dealer.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Ba Ba Black Goat said:


> Won’t a cam void the warranty? I realize this is an ambiguous question because is varies from dealer to dealer. Cold air intake is pretty simple so that probably would not be a problem but the Fast intake manifold might.
> 
> I understand that if you use a Preditor Programmer you better put your original programming in before you take it to the dealer.


Something can only void the warrenty if it can be proven to be the cause of the engines failure. I found this out from GM when I had my SS Silverado S/C'd they have to prove that the aftermaket part caused the engine to fail(Which is pretty hard to do.)And the only reason why you put the factory tune back in is b/c it makes the tech's job a lot easier to find the problem area and fix the problem.I also had a tune so you can trust me on this one also.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

The thread starter needs to let folks know if the warranty is a big thing or not.....for sure.....
You can put gobs of cold air in your intake until the cows come home...but if you do not have the Heads CFM or lift it is useless....Cam/Head/Headers/Dyno Tune...biggest kick in the pants to a IC engine there is...breathe! I would caution any 04 LS1 GTO owner....top end is great...go over 400RWHP you better be working on the bottom end and the drivetrain.....as for the shot of giggle juice...100 shot is cool...*go a range colder on your plugs*....never "hit it" under 900lbs of pressure nor 3000RPM....other than that your cool to go


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

SgtGeek said:


> The thread starter needs to let folks know if the warranty is a big thing or not.....for sure.....
> You can put gobs of cold air in your intake until the cows come home...but if you do not have the Heads CFM or lift it is useless....Cam/Head/Headers/Dyno Tune...biggest kick in the pants to a IC engine there is...breathe! I would caution any 04 LS1 GTO owner....top end is great...go over 400RWHP you better be working on the bottom end and the drivetrain.....as for the shot of giggle juice...100 shot is cool...*go a range colder on your plugs*....never "hit it" under 900lbs of pressure nor 3000RPM....other than that your cool to go


Noticed that you got the 402 Stroker kit how is that bad boy I was thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

smkdu said:


> Noticed that you got the 402 Stroker kit how is that bad boy I was thinking of getting one myself.


Not a kit...we bought a LQ9 block and custom built it one step at a time....body off...frame/chassis/driveline....we'll be running later part of this week....be in the 9's easy....street legal as hell....if I had it to do over...I would have sold the LS1 and gone Stroker right off the bat...I achieved 600RWTQ with the LS1...but frankly it aint built for it....


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I had a CAI and Predator just like you. Honestly, I couldn't tell a lot of difference when I added either of those things. Tuning made a bit of difference, but not much.
The main thing that made the difference was my headers. I just put on shorty headers last week and WHOA...the car woke up! I'd imagine that LT Headers would make even MORE of a difference. However, I am VERY happy with the pickup the car received after putting the headers on, it's like night and day. Throttle response is greatly improved and from about 1500-5500 RPM, the engine pulls much harder. So you might want to consider making that your next move. I just wish I'd put the headers on SOONER, I had them sitting here in a box for over a month before I finally got them on. 
Coming soon...lower compression and SUPERCHARGER!


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

04BlueGTO6spd said:


> I'm Curious if anyone has any suggestions on some good bolt on parts that will give some good extra HP. I already have A new Cold Air Intake, SLP MAF Sensor, and a preditor programmer. I'm Looking at the FAST Intake Manifold, the FAST LSX Throttlebody, and perhaps a small shot of NOS maybe 50-75. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know, Thanks


If you are looking for good cheap bolt on parts I would say nitrous is your best bet. A full exhaust really only nets our cars 25-30RWHP... if that. The FAST LSX isn't worth doing unless you have other supporting mods IMO.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Nitrous is worth a ton of power for a little bit of money. The problem is that it runs out and it can't be used ALL the time. I'd consider nitrous as "part time" horsepower. No offense intended to those who have it, you can make some damn fast cars with it and it's one of the best "bang for the buck items" you can get.
If you want serious power all the time, you just can't beat a supercharger or a turbo. I'm not sure those count as slight engine mods though. They are "bolt ons" these days, with the many kits available. They're also not cheap. If you're handy with a wrench and a welder, you can make your own system for significantly less than the cost of a professional kit.
I wish I'd dynoed my car before/after I put the headers on, it FEELS like more than 30 horsepower. It may have finally allowed the tune and the CAI to work to their full potential. To me, that's the best mod I've done so far though.
Good Luck with your decision and please report back what you do and if it helps the car's performance.


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

*Slight Mods*

1. Underdrive Pulley-$350 parts and labor. 10hp max

2. P&P existing throttle body-$100 to $150. 5-8hp max 

3. Install stealth camshaft-need cam and springs-$400 to $500+labor. Labor may be around $700, depends on your area. Less than headers. But if keeping stock exhaust, then cam needs to be a conventional wide split. 25hp max.

Fast Intake and TB are for use with aggressive camshafts and improved heads.

What is the SLP MAF sensor? I just read what that is. It will not work properly with the Predator. Your vehicle will lean out too much. Happened to me. Works with stock Tune only.


----------

